# Can You Spot the Five Problems With This Email from Amazon?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2014)

See if you can spot the five problems with this email from Amazon, and learn about phishing scams...http://www.komando.com/tips/241782/can-you-spot-the-5-problems-with-this-email-from-amazon


----------



## Kitties (Aug 31, 2014)

That had red flags all over! I did once get an e mail from Ebay that I thought was suspicious so I forwarded to their "spoof" at Ebay address and they did write back to say it was legit.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2014)

I have done the same thing, Kitties. I always alert EBay and PayPal when I receive spoofs. I think they appreciate it.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2014)

Same thing with spam phone calls. They always take a second or two before they answer, and I hang up.

  Most spam e-mails use lousy grammar.


----------

